# Some new shad patterns



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey everyone, well I really like doing the shad patterns. I have been playing around with the cedar and the plastic resins. The plastic resins are from that "Pandora's Box" thread from a while back. "Husky" had really helped me out on that stuff. Thanks Mike!

The first is a cedar bodied bait. It swims more than it wobbles. I cut it from 3/4" stock. Some scrap wood from my exterior window trim. I like to use those glass taxidermy eyes. I know overkill!  The bait is 4-1/2" long.























The next one is that plastic resin stuff. It is a thinner bait. I like how it runs. Nice and steady. Holds up well to the high speed trolling up to 7 mph no problem. I think this one is one of my all time favorites. I really like this little bugger.  




















I did do some cedar ones in a tuff shad style body. A gizzard shad and a Tennessee shad pattern. 8" bodies for these. Made from 3/4" thick cedar also






























It is getting easier to work on the baits with the shorter and shorter daylight. Butt............ the night bite walleyes are coming!!!!!!!!!!! LOL

John


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

great looking baits! I really like the larger taxidermy eyes. I say go even bigger on the eyes!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice job John! You are the master.
Those Tuff Shad style ones are great, can't wait to try to make some like that.

Brian


----------



## loganlure (Aug 15, 2008)

That is an incredible finish on those. Beautiful work on the body as well. Your attention to detail is impeccable. What do you use for the top coat?


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Beautiful work as usual John!


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

as always john u have a awsome talent great work.


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Beautiful shad pattern lures there John. Small ,medium , large, you're ready for whatever they want. I think it's time I open Pandora's box!!!

Douglas


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey Tigger,

Your stuff is SO beautiful! You've done well, Grasshopper! 
BTW, the experiment was a success.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey thanks guys, I really enjoy doing them.

Logan, I use the Envirotex light for my top coat. I hated using it at first but I have learned the pace and mixing of it. It really helped going to the grams on the scale instead of the ounces. Also super mixing it and pouring it into a fresh cup.

Doug ............ Pandora's box!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL Be careful it will suck you in!

John

Husky good to hear that your experiment worked. That is why you are the teacher and we are the sheep! I have to go back and practice that wax on ......wax off thing some more!  

Husky was playing with some other finishes folks......... Trying some stuff other than the envirotex I believe.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I have a collection of John's baits, but more importantly I fish John's baits. This bait caught 12 Muskies in 11 days in Ontario, recently. I could catch a pile more, and there would only be scratches. His baits POUND, if you are a Musky fisher, you know what I mean. They are bullet proof!! THANKS JOHN!!
John


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

My pretty bait!!!!!!!!!!! LOL

John glad it worked for you on your Canada trip. I couldn't wait to here from you when you got back last week. I am glad you ran them. I know it is only rod up there. It would be hard for me to have to pick one bait to run always thinking I should run another.

That is a resin bait also. It had 4 coats of epoxy on that one I think. Not sure what to call those body styles.

I did try one on Saturday at Westbranch and we caught a little bugger in a similar pattern. It had a red belly and not all gold.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Very delicate fades and lines on this batch, John. Beautiful stuff. That body configuration is about as consistent a producer as you can get in my book.


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

John, your fading and eye detail is fantastic, just beautiful work. I hope you know your working this old guy way to hard trying to catch up.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Whittler about the kind words. I do the finishing at the cabinet shop I work at also. I have to tone and fade in dark and light woods to match. I have mix the matches of colors also to existing pieces. Little did I know it would help me some day with a new hobby.  


Thanks Vince! I hope your steelhead and bow hunting are going well. 

John


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Tigger, where do you get your envirotex at? We've been looking around at epoxies and have yet to find one we really like.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Marshall, I get it at Patcatans (sp)? It is a hobby / craft store. I think Micheals has it also. 

Let me know if you have trouble still finding it.

John


----------

